# SPOG recipe



## oldpro1946 (May 1, 2015)

I would like to try a very simple rub, SPOG.  Can someone tell me the ratio of salt, pepper, onion powder and garlic powder?  Thank you.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 1, 2015)

I just dust each ingredient onto the meat individually, that suits my taste buds.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If you have a food scale weigh equal amounts of each and taste to see if you like it, if necessary adjust to your taste.


----------



## gary s (May 1, 2015)

Best advice is make it to your own taste .  Mostly I do them individually  But I have a shaker with some made up. I like heavy pepper so i use more pepper less salt a little Onion and Garlic powder   Start out with a little the add more till you get it taste you want

Gary


----------



## wimpy69 (May 1, 2015)

When I go simple (spog), I use Morton Natures Seasons blend with added garlic and fresh ground pepper to the container. Nice blend that leaves a tasty bark on my ribs.


----------



## worktogthr (May 1, 2015)

Like everyone said...whatever suits your tastes.  I personally do equal parts of all four and keep it in a shaker.  Almost always use it for any beef that I cook.  Makes some really great savory ribs too!


----------



## cmayna (May 1, 2015)

This is making me hungry!


----------

